

Two factor authentication; why should we have it? - ESETIreland
http://blog.eset.ie/2014/07/24/eset-provides-cyberoam-technologies-with-secure-authentication/

======
cryptophoto
Its not just "two factor" but next gen two factor; look at Emmental... Anyone
using SMS pin codes should have a quick google on that term and see that its
time for the next level of two factor to implemented.

We specifically designed our solution www.cryptophoto.com to BLOCK phishing
attacks

